# Animal Essentials Probiotics and Plant Enzymes-increased appetite??



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been giving Bella Animal Essentials Probiotics and Plant Enzymes for the last couple of weeks and have noticed that she is eating her morning food the minute it is put down. She has never been a fussy eater but normally, she eats half her breakfast (1/4 cup of kibble) and leaves the rest to pick at over the next hour or two. Ever since I started giving her the probiotic, she is gobbling it all up the minute the bowl hits the floor.

Just wondering if anyone else that uses this product has noticed this with their fluff???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Both Lady and now Bailey get the A&E probiotics and I never noticed an increase in appetite. Of course, both had/have a great appetite! As far as I know it's tasteless.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I never noticed any difference in my dogs. I think it is likely that Bella's digestion has improved and that has made it more comfortable for her to eat all her food. Maybe, before the AE she would feel gassy or bloated before she finished all her food.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My two have been on it forever & I notice nothing, except they both eat like little pigs! But that isn't because of the AE supplement! 
I have really never had a dog who was picky except for my grand-dog who finished out his little life w/us. Maybe it is because my whole family LOVES food!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Both of mine have always gobbled their food down the minute it was on the floor. I use that brand and notice that they have much better "processing" of their food than before but no change in appetite.

My guess is what someone else suggested - she feels better so is more willing to eat!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Still learning what is that for and why did you start useing it?
Yogi is a good eater do i need that also?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola has always been a Piggy  Penny is a lot harder and needs coaxing. I always use that in their food. Never noticed a difference.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the AE probiotics wit digestive enzymes for my crew and never noticed an increase in eating but they are all little piglets.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

